# Puppy #2!



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I very recently rescued a 6 week old puppy. I believe she's a Nova Scotia duck tolling retriever. Does anyone here have experience with this breed or know one personally? I've done a little googling but that's it.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't have any experience with that breed....just wanted to say she sure is cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, what a cutie!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

No NS Tollers here in Tx. either that I have found, but she sure is a pretty pup. Hopefully some of the more Northern people will jump in and help, but I have read that except for size, their personality is very Golden like.

But I think she is beautiful and love the white on her.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> I very recently rescued a 6 week old puppy. I believe she's a Nova Scotia duck tolling retriever. Does anyone here have experience with this breed or know one personally? I've done a little googling but that's it.


I met one in California back in 2004. Believe it or not, she was a good herder. Personality wise, she was almost like a border collie retriever type, meaning she was very energetic and very driven. Nice dog, very biddable. A thinking dog.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats on your new pup, she's a little sweetie.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

My neighbor has one (also a rescue). Very energetic and smart. She looks like a cross between a Spaniel and a Golden. She moves as quickly as a rabbit!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone! She already has more energy than my golden did at 8 weeks. She's like the energizer bunny!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

What a cutie! Have you decided on a name?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Thank you! I've named her Lottie  I'm sort of new and only know how to post one picture at a time from my phone.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She's wiggles so much it's nearly impossible to get a picture of her face.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

They are a very high energy breed, and have a high-pitched squeal. Youtube Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever and Toller squeal.

I have seen one at an agility event, and they are awesome looking dogs. I would not mind one, but my brittany is so high energy that having two the same might be a challenge haha


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Lottie is adorable! I hope your Golden is having fun, too. I'm sure Lottie will keep him on his toes.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Had to come back and look at your new pictures. Love her name and think she is just the prettiest little thing! What a doll and sure sounds like she will keep you on your toes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Lottie is so adorable. 

Enjoyed her pictures.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Any updates on Lottie?

Max


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! she's so cute!
I don't have any personal experience with them, but have seen them running at Hunt Tests. They can be retrievers but our dog skool teecher said they're a little more independent than goldens or labs who were bred to work together with the hunter, whereas the toller works more independently by "tolling" which is luring ducks in by creating a disturbance on the shore of the water.
Look what I found making sure I knew what I was talking about:
History

Enjoy! She is so cute! win/win!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

She's adorable! There are two at the place I take Penny for Rally classes. The owner is in my Rally class and also does Agility with her Tollers. They're lovely dogs.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I've finally turned Lottie into a duck loving dog! I doubt she's all toller, if she even has any at all. She never grew a long coat, and actually has very fine, this fur. We now wonder if she might be some kind of Brittany mix. Whatever she is, we absolutely adore her and she's turning into quite a wonderful dog. Everywhere we go people notice her beautiful color and ask what kind of dog she is.

Lottie actually caught that duck herself. It's the very first one she ever picked up for me. Hopefully next season she'll learn to pick the pheasants up too. She actually has a phenomenal nose and found me more birds than Archer this year, her first season!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Her #1 love is food, followed closely by cats.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

As the only female pet, she's my little Princess and boy does she know it!


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

She is too cute, congratulations on her! From the ones I have met they are very sweet and energetic, Im sure she will be a lot of fun!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice looking pup you have there! I think Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retrievers are more energetic than Brittanys haha.

Maybe I'm wrong, but Kerrie Ann might enjoy one of these pups to play with!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She does look part Brittany-my sister-in-law has one. They are a very high energy dog!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

She definitely is pretty !!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lottie's so adorable, she's really a pretty girl.


----------

